# Differences in Giant carbon



## flyingWeez

Hi all,

I went to a Giant shop in my town yesterday and test rode a few bikes. I went initially to ride the Giant Defy Advanced 3. I liked it a lot, probably even enough to buy it but then the manager had me ride a TCR Advanced 2 and I'm smitten, I must say. I loved the geometry, the quickness, the stiffness, everything!

I went to the shop to ride the Defy Advanced 3 because that is what I can afford and also I knew how awesome the frame was from what I had been reading about it. Everyone had great things to say about the frame from the Defy 4 all the way to the 0. The TCR Advanced 2 shares the same frame material as the Defy Advanced (Advanced Grade Composite/T700) but the TCR Advanced 2 is about $600 more than what I can afford.

I can however afford the TCR Composite (same price as the Defy Advanced 3 but with Giant Composite Tech/ T600) which I'm sure I'll also love. 

I just wanted to know the differences between the T600 composite and the T700 composite. Is one lighter than the other? Longevity, reliability? Will a non-racer be able to tell the difference, or should I just not worry about it?


----------



## Ventruck

You likely wouldn't tell the difference. A previous thread somewhat goes into discussion about pre-T700 TCR's. 

Like I said in that thread, my 2006 TCR did feel soft. I got the bike second-hand a year ago (so like 4-5 years old), albeit the previous owner wasn't a powerhouse. My account as well as others could be a matter of usage over time, and/or the time of the development/manufacturing - as in, we could assume the possibility that Giant knows how to better work with T600 composite.

At this point, after I've developed a climbing rhythm, I can't hold anything against the bike in regards to stiffness. It (soft feel) totally doesn't feel so present as when I initially rode it. Weight is w/e to nothing. While I mentioned by bike was 22lbs in that thread, other same-model TCR's were out the door in the 18's. Also ultimately found a heap of gunk under/in the bike to clean out (loads of wet rides), and that some of my swapped parts were likely under estimated in weight. 

Go for the bike that has the more favorable geometry for you.


----------



## red elvis

i think all giant carbon road bikes are reliable. there was a time when i thought about getting either a defy advance or a tcr frameset for my bike. but my budget was not enough for either frameset so i ended up getting a fuji. the guy from a bike shop told me that if i am not racing, i should get a defy because it is more upright. but personally, if only i had the money i would get a tcr.


----------



## plunka5

The 2011 TCR Comp is a true bargain for the $'s spent. I added a standard crankset, 11-28t cassette, 105 brakes, and like the graphics/color scheme much better than the TCR Adv.3...The Comp has a good set of wheels, and most of the 105 group...plus all of the stiffness of the TCR Adv. 3 of last year at a much lower price. If you have, or can wait to get the TCR Comp, you will be glad you did..the Defy is good, but the handling is ever so slightly less agile than the TCR. Both are great bikes though, good luck with your choice!


----------

